# Launch Hosted App



## jmose (Nov 4, 2008)

I have created an HME application using Bananas and have been testing it on the simulator. I have all the jar files on a web server, so that we can access the application from any simulator outside of our local network. How do I access the application from the TiVo box. If I go to Photos, Music, and More and try to add the application it requires an IP address, but does not allow for a URL like we use such as:

111.111.111.111:9999/application

Can someone please point me in the right direction.

Thank You!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

See this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=381989


----------



## jmose (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you so much! This is exactly what I have been searching for.


----------

